# Windows CE .NET Device Emulator Samples: Mar 23



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

These Emulation Kit Projects are for use with the Microsoft® Windows® CE .NET Device Emulator. They are sample platforms, each with a custom skin to showcase some of the capabilities of Windows CE .NET.

The Windows CE .NET Sample Emulation Project Kits include:

WebPad: The sample platform included in the Device Emulator.
PDA: A sample platform resembling a PDA.

To learn more about how to create your own Emulation Kit Project, visit the Microsoft Windows Embedded Community Projects Web site.

System Requirements
Supported Operating Systems: Windows 2000, Windows XP

To view these samples, you need the Windows CE .NET Device Emulator or a version of Microsoft Windows CE .NET.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...ab-b01f-4173-bebf-b0d24d0f0606&DisplayLang=en

Regards

eddie


----------

